# lg spectrum custom rom?



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

Since our phone has been rooted.
I really want to install custom rom on this phone, since rom manager wont support spectrum yet, is there anyway I can install rom?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Not until we get a custom recovery. The biggest issue I'm running into is figuring exactly how to modify it as the partition it resides on is not in ext4 or fat format. I'm going to start looking into how they did the Nitro HD recovery as theirs should not be horribly different from ours and just needs minor tweaks.


----------

